

The Future of Apps - davidhariri
https://medium.com/@davehariri/81b70928bc60

======
_random_
"many advancements in what we can do with Javascript and HTML"

Please don't be closed minded about only using to languages because the "open"
web won't let you use anything else (no transpilation crap please).

"The web is open"

It is not open in every sense. It is locked to a few languages and
technologies: JS, HTML, CSS. Where can I vote for standardizing a proper
intuitive grid control instead of CrapGL and crapvas?

"Why would we continue to have to have specialized developers working on ports
of the same application for every different platform?"

To have a chance to work with languages that don't suck. Business could have a
different view though.

"Imagine if all the new iOS features were available to javascript"

All I see is a potential sad future where you are forced to use one crappy
script language for most career paths in IT.

~~~
collyw
>To have a chance to work with languages that don't suck.

Yeah, but developing in Java for Android isn't exactly the coolest language.
And I have heard second hand that objective-c isn't to great either.

~~~
cliveowen
I sincerely hope Google will officially support Go in future, that would
really make the difference. Having to use Java and Eclipse is one of the
reasons many mobile developers go the iOS route.

------
johnrob
I've held this viewpoint for a long time now, and it's yet to pan out. It's
probably worth understanding the two main forces that lead to the browser
defeating native desktop applications roughly 10 years ago:

\- Developers liked the web for three reasons: write once run everywhere (give
or take a few browsers peculiarities), no versioning of the software, and
bugfixes are immediate.

\- Users liked websites because they didn't want (or weren't able) to install
software, and they got a consistent experience across mulitple computers (work
+ home).

Looking at these, it's clear why native is beating the web right now in
mobile. Software is easy to install, and you only have one phone. It's still
annoying when you run an app that hasn't been active in a long time and are
forced to upgrade on the spot. But that's the only chink in the armor at this
point.

~~~
cwp
Apologies for the pedantry, but it's "chink in the armor."

See
[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chink](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chink)
and
[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/kink](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/kink)

~~~
johnrob
Thanks!

------
smallsharptools
Nope. The arguments in this piece are way off base. This is also now a very
old argument which has been rehashed too many times. Modern wisdom shows us
that native mobile apps have their place and Apple, Google, Mozilla and others
are rapidly advancing web technologies. They are hardly holding back in order
to force developers to build native apps. Once SVG, Canvas and other powerful
HTML5 features become more common along with a more powerful runtime for the
web, we will see the situation change. For now, I am happy building and using
native mobile apps. I also build responsive web pages and plan on continuing
doing so. They can coexist and they should.

~~~
davidhariri
I hear you. You're saying that the two things can exist symbiotically and I
can't disagree. I think it makes sense given what's happened until today, but
I think the open source way is far more sustainable and will yield far better
results. We need developers to start thinking about what implications are
carried with their decisions. I disagree that my arguments are "off base" or
have been rehashed too many times, but I invite you to elaborate on that
further.

------
jblock
While your points are reasonably valid, I think it's missing one grander
conclusion: the tools are simply that, tools. Above all else, it's what you
make with them that matters.

As an engineer, I might be interested in the implementation details of a
particular system, but as an end user, I don't give a shit.

And with that, it's up to the engineer to determine the appropriate tool for
the job, as has been the duty of engineers since man carved the first wheel.

------
robertlf
For the most part, I agree with your opinions and have chosen to develop my
product as a web app rather than one that runs on iOS or Android. However, I
think web apps will always be hindered for developers if we have to continue
relying on an arcane and ugly language like JavaScript.

~~~
davidhariri
Nice! So have I. I'm still learning how to best use javascript so it's still
exciting and new to me. I'll probably share similar feelings to others about
it in the future, but for now It's how I imagine web applications being
written

------
chestnut-tree
On the deskop, I find it hard to believe that web apps will come to dominate
the app space. Perhaps they will find a space to sit side-by-side with native
apps. But will they ever be able to match the speed, responsivenes and
capability of a native app? I'm sceptical. Web apps on mobile are mostly about
consumption of content in some form or require limited interaction.

What if I want to create my own music? Edit or touch-up my photos? Create
graphics for my web pages? Do some digital painting? Edit some videos? Dabble
in 3D or motion graphics? Create an animated GIF? Create a richly formatted
book, magazine, brochure or report? Can I do any of this right now in a web
app with the same richness of features, speed and capability as a native
desktop app?

------
onmydesk
Users use apps on phones. They don't want to open a browser and navigate to an
'app'.

They go to the app store to get apps. They don't open a browser and google for
a web page and expect it to operate like an app. Also you need to have an
internet connection to even use an app, who wants that.

Technology improves but the drag comes from user adoption. You'll need to
change behaviour.

~~~
waps
Like everything on the web, there's multiple flavours, yet we're told it's
"one platform". But here goes. I think you missed :

1) android

[https://developer.chrome.com/multidevice/android/installtoho...](https://developer.chrome.com/multidevice/android/installtohomescreen)

2) ios

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17306806/how-can-you-
give...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17306806/how-can-you-give-your-
mobile-web-app-an-install-screen)

~~~
onmydesk
The point was the drag is from user adoption. No-one is doing this.

------
jchrisa
Native vs web is mostly just the UI layer. Write it three times it's not that
hard.

